# Dunelt cruiser



## bud poe (Apr 26, 2010)

Picked this one up at the local bike shop, was deemed useless due to slightly bent frame.  I thought it was kind of neat so I took it.  I love the inscriptions, anyone know anything about these?  I'm guessing it's from the 60's?  Any info would be cool...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/25188425@N08/4556465930/


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 26, 2010)

English made for the US market in the "export or die" 1950's,maybe into the 60's. What make are the brakes? Don't be put off by the frame, although it depends on how badly bent it is. Here's a quick tutorial, and the string method really does work:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-spacing.html
With heavy frames you need more than a lever to thwack things into position.  I've used a rubber mallet and a dead-blow hammer to good effect. It looks complicated, but it's a pretty simple procedure  that can make a huge difference on any bike. AS long as you have it stripped down you might as well check it out and make any required adjustments.
SOMEWHERE recently I read that Raleigh got out of supplying US house brand bikes in the very late 1950's.  Maybe google "huffeigh" and that might turn up.


----------



## bud poe (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Andrew!  
The bend is is pretty minor but its a symptom of the inherent weakness of the step-thru design, meaning, the seat post tube is bent a bit just above the bottom bracket where the "top tube" joins it.  I believe its a Strumey-Archer 3 spd rear hub, not sure though....I'm thinking of posting here for sale, what's a fair price for it in it's state (very incomplete).  I'm sure there are folks here who would appreciate it and I don't have the time to mess with it, too many projects!


----------

